# Sonic Prime: Teaser-Trailer stimmt auf die Netflix-Serie ein



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Oktober 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Sonic Prime: Teaser-Trailer stimmt auf die Netflix-Serie ein* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.


Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.


__ Zurück zum Artikel: Sonic Prime: Teaser-Trailer stimmt auf die Netflix-Serie ein


----------



## hotfirefox (30. Oktober 2022)

Die Art wie man Sonic animiert, gefällt mir jetzt schon nicht! So schwer kann das doch echt nicht sein.


----------

